# When do u wean?



## dwbonfire (Mar 16, 2016)

What is the earliest u wean your baby rabbits at? Mine are a day shy of 3 weeks and already mom is trying to get away from them and doesn't let them nurse much.


----------



## TAH (Mar 16, 2016)

When we had rabbits we let them stay with mom for 4-weeks, but we have friend that did 3-weeks.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok thanks. I know a lot of people leave them until 6 weeks but I just cant see that happening, they are good size already and mama seems to have had enough!
Do u have to check does for mastitis or engorgement once u take the babies off her? I know when I took piglets from my sow she got so swollen and seemed uncomfortable bc she was used to being nursed. That's when I took the entire litter at once.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 17, 2016)

*A doe only nurses a couple of times per day,* regardless of the babies' age. Once the kits come out of the nest box, they may try to nurse any time they get near the doe; she will tell them to "get lost!" except at the times when she chooses (typically around dawn and dusk). After a while, the kits will get the message, and stop being such pests. 

If you feel you _must_ separate them, put the doe in a different cage. Baby rabbits at that age are pretty fragile and stress easily. Removing them from their mother is extremely stressful at that age, so leaving them in a familiar space and moving her will create the least amount of stress possible for them.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank u. I believe I'll give them another week or so but just wasn't sure if that would be too soon.


----------



## LukeMeister (Mar 17, 2016)

Here (in NC) you must leave them with their mother for 8 weeks (and if you live in Indiana, Virginia Florida, or Vermont it's the same for you). I leave them in with their mother to let her decide when to wean. I think 4 weeks to wean is definitely too young. I would wait till at least 6 weeks if you must take them out.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 17, 2016)

With my French lops they can be testy! Some does wean way too early while others will not wean at all until I intervene. Leave the kits with the doe, maybe provide something she can jump up onto away from them, for as long as possible. 6 weeks minimum.


----------

